# [Sammelthread] ARK: Survival Evolved



## SeppiMontana (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab hier bisher nur DAS gefunden.
Ich dachte ich nehme mir die Freiheit nen Sammelthread zu erstellen um sich auszutauschen.
Evtl. Hilfestellung für Anfänger zu geben oder generelle Fragen zu klären fände ich cool.
Ankündigungs Trailer
GamesCon Trailer
Ich würde einfach mal anfangen und schlichtweg fragen ob hier jemand das Spiel spielt und welche Erfahrungen bisher gemacht wurden was die Performance angeht. (Kurze Angabe zur CPU/GPU wäre cool dabei)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Oktober 2015)

spiele im moment World of Warships und etwas World of Tanks neben Anno und Star Trek Online ... werde aber wohl bald auch mal wieder Ark spielen solange schaue ich mir die Lets Plays von Beam an


----------



## SeppiMontana (20. Oktober 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> werde aber wohl bald auch mal wieder Ark spielen solange schaue ich mir die Lets Plays von Beam an


Ja kenn ich. Hab einige Folgen gesehen. Is ganz lustig.


----------



## Gimmick (8. November 2015)

Ich schaue auch nur ab und an in das Spiel rein und das auch nur offline.
Die Performance war einfach zu grottig. 

Irgendeiner der letzten Patches scheint daran aber deutlich was verbessert zu haben. Gut ist sie aber glaube ich immer noch nicht.
Was mir heute auch aufgefallen ist: 

Alles Ultra:

720p: Flüssig
1080p: Schwammig leicht ruckelig
3200*1800: Das gleiche in 1080p 

Also irgendwie ist es GPU-lastig aber irgendwie auch nicht so richtig.

Aber alleine schon, dass es jetzt besser läuft lässt hoffen. Wobei der Release eh noch soweit weg ist, bisdahin schaffen die GPUs das :X


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. November 2015)

hoffe DX 12 kommt bald und es läuft dann richtig gut aber das dauert wohl noch


----------



## Gimmick (8. November 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> hoffe DX 12 kommt bald und es läuft dann richtig gut aber das dauert wohl noch



Also ich sehs vorallem im GPU-Limit. Von daher rechne ich mal mix höchstens 20% Vorteil durch DX12.


----------



## SeppiMontana (15. November 2015)

Spiel noch wer? Joint UNS


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. November 2015)

ja ab und zu alleine auf meinem 10 Slot Server mit einigen veränderten Einstellungen


----------

